# Go Chu Jang



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2017)

I got some at Walmart yesterday.  It had a $2 instant saving coupon attached, so I had to get it.  Now what do I do with it?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2017)

It's Korean in origin.  Anywhere you need chile flavor and heat, you could use that.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 1, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I got some at Walmart yesterday.  It had a $2 instant saving coupon attached, so I had to get it.  Now what do I do with it?



Bibimbap! You'll love it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Bibimbap! You'll love it!




Of course!  I love bibimbap!  Never made it, we usually get takeout.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 1, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Of course!  I love bibimbap!  Never made it, we usually get takeout.


 
Homemade kimchi.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Homemade kimchi.




No gochujang in kimchi


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2017)

My longtime partner (now ex and BFF) owns a Korean condiment manufacturing company.  She makes gochujang (hot pepper paste), deonjang (soybean paste) and gangjang (soy sauce)

Rhei-Maid Gochujang Is Boston Chefs' Secret Ingredient

I've been eating it, helping her make it and developing recipes using it for many years.

Her product tastes a lot different than what you would buy at WalMart but I'll try to post some recipes using it.  My recipes are for non-Korean dishes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you!  This stuff actually tastes good by itself, it's Bibigo brand.  I may buy some more if it's still $2 off.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 1, 2017)

jennyema said:


> No gochujang in kimchi




Maybe not traditional, but there ARE recipes that use gochujang.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Maybe not traditional, but there ARE recipes that use gochujang.




Kimchi uses gochugaru which is dried red pepper powder.

The other ingredients in gochujang would make the kimchi sort of odd in taste and in texture, IMO.

Definitely not traditional or common at all...


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 1, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> I got some at Walmart yesterday.  It had a $2 instant saving coupon attached, so I had to get it.  Now what do I do with it?



This is a good recipe: Dak Galbi (Stir-fried Spicy Chicken) - Korean Bapsang


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2017)

Dawg, I've had this recipe saved wanting to try it. 

It sure sounds good to me, and something different to be grilling. 

Gochujang Pork Shoulder Steaks Recipe - Bon Appétit Recipe | Bon Appetit


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 1, 2017)

I agree with Andy.
Pretty much anywhere you might use a hot sauce or pepper sauce, you could sub the gochujang.
MMM
BBQ anything
Roasted anything
Stir fry kicker-upper
Veggies
MAN!
Now I need a jar


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 1, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Dawg, I've had this recipe saved wanting to try it.
> 
> It sure sounds good to me, and something different to be grilling.
> 
> Gochujang Pork Shoulder Steaks Recipe - Bon Appétit Recipe | Bon Appetit



Oh my my my!
K, I just hit the link to that recipe and I WILL be making that!
Some steamed rice, kong namul, and my quick cucumber kim chee


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2017)

While jenny is ultimately correct, I've seen recipes tbat use gochujang as a shortcut when making a short fermented kimchi.

I can see how it is vastly different, though, than using a garlic/gochugaru/salt paste when making traditional kimchi. 

It would be like using ketchup to make a tomato sauce. It could work, if you knowvwhat you are doing.

Dawg,  think of gochujang as a spicy ketchup, Korean style. It's a condiment, a marinade, and an ingredient in many dishes from soup, to roasts, to veggie dishes, and on and on. Again, what could you conceivably do with ketchup.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2017)

Wonderful suggestions, all, can't wait to start marinating and bibimbapping!  Thanks!

Great analogy, Bucky.  I'm a bit of a ketchup freak.

Heh.  Just when I think I was starting to figure out Thai, then Korean cooking steps in.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh, then you're gonna love this.

It gets addictive, kinda like Frank's or Sriracha, so be prepared.

The next thing you should look for is called ssamjang. A soybean paste that is the yang to gochujang's yin.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 1, 2017)

Dawg, thank you for posting this thread!
It got me thinking about my pantry and what
Asian ingredients I'm missing... perfect timing, `cuz 
we're headed back down to the Sonoran Desert, 
and I have already made plans to visit my
favorite Asian Market, we don't have one up here 
at the Gateway to The Grand Canyon 
My grocery list just got quite a bit longer... note to self:
Take the BIG cooler


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey, K-girl, you should start a thread about inspiration for your shopping list.

It would be cool to hear what folks think about their choices when shopping as far as howvthey cook


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2017)

K-girl, go to Walmart.  $2 off!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol,. Every great fortune begins with the first 2 bucks.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm think that Cowboy-town USA Walmart doesn't have gochujang!
I'm lucky to find calrose rice and soy sauce (which I only use for soy chicken but never as a finishing sauce if you will aka steamed white rice, shoyu and furikake)

OOH!
Another note to self:
buy more Aloha Shoyu!!

And great idea for a thread Bucky!!


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2017)

I just read this whole thread and feel like I was reading the minutes from a United Nations meeting and needing the services of a translator. 

I couldn't even pronounce most of the words, never mind what they meant. I need to go back to school.


----------

